# 65 GTO Battery Drain



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Help! I seem to be chasing an electrical gremlin. My car keeps draining the battery and then of course it won't start. I've checked every wire I could and have found no problems. So far new battery, Alternator (changed to an SI), and light switch. I have no clock or radio. The trunk and under hood lights have both been disconnected for a month and still no better. 

Any ideas on where to check next? Right now I keep the battery disconnected but I really want to fix this issue and not worry about driving to far from home.

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

How about trying this troubleshooting method. Put an amp meter inline with the battery to check for draw. No draw change the battery. If draw, start pulling fuses until your draw goes to zero amps. If none of the fuses stop the draw then gets more difficult like disconnecting the alternator, starter and the rest of the stuff hot with the key off.
Good luck!


----------



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks Bob for the reply. I've pulled the fuses and disconnected the alternator with no change. Next step is to get under the car and start checking the starter. After that who knows.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

The 65 GTO is pretty basic electrically so it should be rather easy to diagnose if you give us a bit more information.

What draw are you getting with the car off ? Is the electrical wiring and loom original ?

If you pulled all of your fuses and still have a draw, then either someone added a circuit that is causing the problem (aftermarket stereo ??) or your starter is drawing current.


----------



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

The draw is 2.4 amps. All the wiring and everything in the car is original. My next step was to check the starter but haven't had the time to get under it, (family requirements). I have no radio or clock so I think in the end if the starter is ok I might just re-wire the car. Thanks for the reply and help cij11, much appreciated.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

mdbs9337 said:


> The draw is 2.4 amps. All the wiring and everything in the car is original. My next step was to check the starter but haven't had the time to get under it, (family requirements). I have no radio or clock so I think in the end if the starter is ok I might just re-wire the car. Thanks for the reply and help cij11, much appreciated.


No need to rewire the car.

Check if your courtesy light is on (if the pin on the door is open) or if the the horn or headlight relays are drawing power.....


----------



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Already checked the courtesy light and horn relay with no change. Starter next.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Quick update - I measured my parasitic draw this morning (65' convertible tri power) and saw 0.72 mA.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check the glove box light and trunk light if you have one. I've had the glove box light stay on and do the same thing you're experiencing.


----------



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Update:
I pulled fuses one by one and had a negligible difference in the draw. On accident I forgot to put the fuse back in for the cigar lighter and pulled the dome light fuse and what do you know the draw dropped from 2.4 to 0.0!
So now I know the is a problem (probably a short) between these two circuits. As soon as I find the issue I'll post it.

No more dead battery!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mdbs9337 said:


> Update:
> I pulled fuses one by one and had a negligible difference in the draw. On accident I forgot to put the fuse back in for the cigar lighter and pulled the dome light fuse and what do you know the draw dropped from 2.4 to 0.0!
> So now I know the is a problem (probably a short) between these two circuits. As soon as I find the issue I'll post it.
> 
> No more dead battery!


Hmmm. I have seen that before on here. Seems the dome light/wiring might be suspect if I recall correctly. I think *Goat Roper* pointed that out before. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmfredericks (May 25, 2021)

mdbs9337 said:


> Update:
> I pulled fuses one by one and had a negligible difference in the draw. On accident I forgot to put the fuse back in for the cigar lighter and pulled the dome light fuse and what do you know the draw dropped from 2.4 to 0.0!
> So now I know the is a problem (probably a short) between these two circuits. As soon as I find the issue I'll post it.
> 
> No more dead battery!


Hi mdbs9337, any update on this? I have the same exact issue and actually did the same exact thing with the fuses and forgetting to put the one back in. Any more feedback or other information on this issue would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

